# ACANA... How Much To Feed?



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

For those of you who feed ACANA Kibble, How much does your furbaby weigh and how much do you feed? :blink:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is 9-10 lbs. and was eating 1/4 C twice a day. I'm changing him to Life's Abundance.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie is 9-10 lbs. and was eating 1/4 C twice a day. I'm changing him to Life's Abundance.


Diamond is around 8 pounds (a healthy weight for her size), and we feed her the same: 1/4 twice a day.. approximately.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When I fed it each dog got 1/4 cup twice per day. London & Preston both weigh about 8lbs. Preston did seem to gain a little bit of weight on it after a while so I ended up reducing his portions by a tad and he evened back out. I really liked feeding that food and would probably still be using it if London didn't need to be on a soft diet.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, So Much!! Riley was 9 pounds when he went for his annual exam. He was just 7.75lbs 2 months ago.... Vet said he should be more like 8 pounds. 
I was feeding him primal raw in the mornings and the Acana Kibble at night. Right now I am feeding Acana Kibble morning and night. I have been doing about 1/8 cup with some green beans... I'm just hoping it is enough. He doesn't whien after so I am thinking he should be good to go.... =)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

When I was feeding Bailey Acana, I fed about 1/4 cup twice a day, with a teaspoon or two of canned mixed in. He's around 11-12 pounds but he gained some weight on Acana even though I was feeding less than the recommended amount on the bag. 

Oh and I see you live in DC...hello neighbor!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> When I was feeding Bailey Acana, I fed about 1/4 cup twice a day, with a teaspoon or two of canned mixed in. He's around 11-12 pounds but he gained some weight on Acana even though I was feeding less than the recommended amount on the bag.
> 
> Oh and I see you live in DC...hello neighbor!


Ohhhh Heeeeey!! Thanks!
Yeah....I'm right in the middle of the city, at 16th & Florida. Where are you?!? My parents and sisters are down south in Fredericksburg, VA.


----------

